# Direct Tv on 4DTV



## Satelittefreak (Jun 16, 2002)

I heard i could get Direct Tv on 4dtv is this true? Or is that you can use a 8ft dish to get Direct Tv. Someone told me this would stop the 2 1/2 second delay is this true?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

You can use a 8 ft dish to get DirecTV if you have the right LNB. 4DTV is for digital c-band and ku-band feeds.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

If you really don't want any delay, go to the game.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I was thinking about this today at work. Maybe you are confused? I don't have 4DTV, so I don't know if there is a delay with the Orioles or Red Sox feeds or whatever, but you don't have to have 4DTV to have c-band. You don't have any delays with c-band backhauls in analog format (Analog does not require a 4DTV). Analog feeds are live as the same time with the radio meaning you can simulcast with your favorite announcer on KLAC if there is a NBA announcer on a backhaul you don't like. Analog backhauls don't have the delay and will work with the radio just great. 

If this isn't what you meant then no, 4DTV will not work with DirecTV. If you put a DirecTV/Dish LNB on a feedhorn (there are some that are made like this for DSS on a BUD) then it will pick up the signals if you have the dish in the right place and the correct receiver. 

Other than that, I have no idea. There is programming that DirecTV picks up from a 4DTV, but that's besides the point. You will need a c-band dish to get programming from a 4DTV sidecar or whatever the correct lingo that is used.


----------

